# Ipod su gentoo

## Epicuro

Ciao ragazzi,

Ho provato a configurare il kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 per poter utilizzare l'ipod sotto linux seguendo le indicazioni presenti qui http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Apple_iPod

Al termine della configurazione ho eseguito i passaggi necessari alla copia dell'immagine del kernel in /boot e quindi configurare grub.conf.

Al riavvio Kernel Panic -not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs

Questo il mio /etc/fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda2		/boot		ext2		noauto,noatime	1 2
> 
> /dev/sda4		/		ext3		noatime		0 1
> 
> /dev/sda3		none		swap		sw		0 0
> ...

 

Il mio disco contiene però anche una partizione sda1 dove è presente windows xp.

Grazie per eventuali suggerimenti.

----------

## ago

ti ricordo che la guda che hai letto non è ufficiale...ma andando aldilà di questo credo che per dare kernel panic..in genere hai dimenticare di mettere built-in qualcosa tipo fs, driver del hd, driver scsi e forse driver della mobo, ( i2c? )

cmq posta anche grub.conf...

P.S. potresti anche togliere/commentare l'ultima riga di fstab in quanto il lettore cd viene gestito da hal (versione stabile in tree)

----------

## Epicuro

Grazie ago88 il tuo suggerimento ha funzionato alla perfezione.

Ho reso built in la voce disk scsi support e tutto ha ripreso a funzionare.

Ciao

----------

## Epicuro

Purtroppo l'ipod non viene riconosciuto come /dev/sdc o /dev/sdb o altro.

L'output di dmesg mi riporta questo:

 *Quote:*   

>   505.669657] usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=05ac, idProduct=1293
> 
> [  505.669663] usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
> 
> [  505.669668] usb 5-1: Product: iPod
> ...

 

Quindi non posso seguire le istruzioni presenti nel wiki al fine di montare il dispositivo.

Che fare?

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao scusate se mi intrometto, ma tempo fa settai tutto per usare un ipod con amarok e ci riuscii senza problemi.

L'ipod purtroppo non era il mio ma della mia ragazza, quindi ora non potrei fare prove, comunque una cosa che ho dovuto fare è stata la seguente:

creare una regola di udev in modo tale che quando collego l'ipod mi venga associato a /dev/ipod.

Il file è /etc/udev/rules.d/10-ipod.rules :

```
KERNEL=="sd[abcdefg]2", ATTRS{idVendor}=="05ac", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1260" NAME="ipod"
```

Chiaramente idProduct varierà nel tuo caso.

Per il fatto che non venga proprio visto mi sembra strano, non saprei come aiutarti al momento.

----------

